# help with honda gxv140-135cm



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

I took apart oil pan and replaced it gears fell out is there a timeing mark on them or not lawn more will not start please help


----------



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

it sounds like it whats to start but it dose not start is the timming off please some help grass is giting long


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

OK so lets get this straight, you removed the oil pan and the gears fell out? can't understand what your trying to say but i say that's a good guess? Also give code on engine so people can look up the engine in question. But if you removed the pan there is a good chance something is wrong when you put it back in place. you can try this site but you will need a service manual to guide you through the rest as this site just shows the break down.
Maybe someone here can help you


http://hayward.arinet.com/scripts/E...frame&LoginID=hywd&loginpwd=hywd&Partner=HYWD


----------



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

Low rider thanks I did not have the timing dots lined up right NOW it runs but on start up it smokes alot what is the cause how can i fix the smokeing it is white smoke honda gxv140-135cm code is GJAB-7583883 sorry for the bad spelling


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

correct oil level? or carb adjustment

almost forgot you took it apart, keep in mind i'm not familiar with this engine but did you replace the gaskets, could have a leak somewhere depending how far you took it down. just a thought.


----------



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

low rider it smokes when the ingine is cold on start up 7 secs


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

what made you drop the oil pan? White smoke usually means it running lean, if blueish your burning oil somehow. Clean the carb real good, jets and all. see what happens. if that doesn't work i would say a bad gasket somewhere. most those gaskets can't be reused. you might get away with it but its iffy at best.


----------



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

low rider the oil pan had a crack in ware it srews in to the lawn more so i replaced the oil pan it is bluesh smoke do you thank it is the ring are they hard to replace thanks for the help


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

when you fixed the mower did you tip the mower on its side? oil could have drained in the carb and just needs cleaning if you haven't done so yet. check that first before tearing it down again. Other than that could be the rings. how old is the lawn mower, if its not to old you might be able to get a warranty repair. other than that might want to invest in a new unless you can order the parts and do the job yourself.


----------



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

IT smoked before i fixed it 7 YEARS old i cold do it my self thanks low rider but is it the ring or something other than rings


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

rings/piston/cylinder or a combo of all three or bad head gasket. it might be worth your time it might not. And what i mean is the cost in buying a new lawn mower. But you have nothing to loose by checking and making sure first. might be a 20$+/- repair that is needed or it might be 100$+ repair. good luck

PS: get a service manual or see if you can get the specs on what ever you need to repair. if you repair it make sure you do it right the first time and not some half ass job:thumbsup:.


----------



## rosepaul (Jun 7, 2009)

low rider a very big thanks for all your help and replys


----------

